# Rave Green Airride Build!



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey so I have wanted to go air for a while and finally got the time and money to make it happen. I bought the Air Lift Manual Management Kit from ECS Tuning, and I guess I'll just use this as a build thread. I have installed the management already but have to wait for Air Lift to send me the right fitting to finish everything up. 

I do have one questions though:

On the rear bag the hole that the air fitting goes into is plastic what should this air fitting be torqued to? I tightened it till it was flush but heard a small crack I hope I didn't break something inside the bag.

if anyone can help me with the question thatd be awesome.


Here are some of the pictures I've taken so far with my phone and there will be more as the parts come in to finish the job.

Car that this is going on:



















Tank and switches: 



















Cat castle made out of the box the kit came in haha:


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sweet dude. this is Alan, the guy with the black gti that used to have the twists from MD that night at dunkin donuts. i am also in the middle of an air ride install on my car


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> sweet dude. this is Alan, the guy with the black gti that used to have the twists from MD that night at dunkin donuts. i am also in the middle of an air ride install on my car


Oh damn dude what up! What air ride setup are you gonna be runnin? or are you piecing it together? Mine should be complete mid next week so I'll be rockin it to Dunkin Donuts on Friday if all goes well.


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

krookymonster said:


> Oh damn dude what up! What air ride setup are you gonna be runnin? or are you piecing it together? Mine should be complete mid next week so I'll be rockin it to Dunkin Donuts on Friday if all goes well.


Have you been there lately? I haven't been since that night I don't think. There was a guy around here parting out his car so I picked up some things off of his. Its the digital easy street management and Mason tech fronts. I changed a few things like switched over to 3/8 lines and a few other small things. Also got the Firestone rear bag kit. Hopefully ill have everything set up within the next two weeks


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> Have you been there lately? I haven't been since that night I don't think. There was a guy around here parting out his car so I picked up some things off of his. Its the digital easy street management and Mason tech fronts. I changed a few things like switched over to 3/8 lines and a few other small things. Also got the Firestone rear bag kit. Hopefully ill have everything set up within the next two weeks



Yeah I've been rolling around to the meets lately in my MKII Jetta Coupe lately because one of the shocks in the GTI blew...but you should come out Friday nights man, are there any other good meets around here?


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah I'll definitely start coming by again then. Monday nights in Columbia is a really good one I can give you more details about it if you wanna come by. A few of the Friday night guys come by but theres a bunch more people at this one


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

is this john peltons old car??
looks good man :thumbup:

ps alan did tommy sell you his air stuff?


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> Yeah I'll definitely start coming by again then. Monday nights in Columbia is a really good one I can give you more details about it if you wanna come by. A few of the Friday night guys come by but theres a bunch more people at this one


Yeah man hit me up with some information on the Columbia meet I'll start hittin that up after the summer semester is over because I have school Monday nights till 10.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> is this john peltons old car??
> looks good man :thumbup:
> 
> ps alan did tommy sell you his air stuff?


Naw man I bought this from VW Springfield a year ago. 

But if this is his car then his car was sick.


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

yay! for rare colors and bags!


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

vdubbbgti said:


> yay! for rare colors and bags!



Hah yeeee :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry, just gave you the wrong info. Reading> me. Anyways i usually tighten the air fittings till they get pretty hard to turn. If you used the right amount of Teflon tape or loctite, you should be good


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Sorry, just gave you the wrong info. Reading> me. Anyways i usually tighten the air fittings till they get pretty hard to turn. If you used the right amount of Teflon tape or loctite, you should be good



Yeah thats what I was doing...I used the wet thread sealant that came with the kit. I have found that it works better then Teflon tape. Thanks for the reassurance man.


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> is this john peltons old car??
> looks good man :thumbup:
> 
> ps alan did tommy sell you his air stuff?


Nah. Honestly I should have bought it when I had the chance. H still has the same set up minus rear bags. I bought an entire digital set up for 850 from this guy Greg from cabin crew krew. You may know him.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> Nah. Honestly I should have bought it when I had the chance. H still has the same set up minus rear bags. I bought an entire digital set up for 850 from this guy Greg from cabin crew krew. You may know him. Sorry of this doesn't make sense. I am very, very drunk. **** a bnana



:beer:


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha, jesus christ...


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> is this john peltons old car??


Last I saw peltons green car, it was pretty much a rolling shell sitting behind VW of annapolis. He sold it to a guy named Roger


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

krookymonster said:


> On the rear bag the hole that the air fitting goes into is plastic what should this air fitting be torqued to? I tightened it till it was flush but heard a small crack I hope I didn't break something inside the bag.
> 
> if anyone can help me with the question thatd be awesome.


wait you tightened the fitting til it was flush with the top of the bag plate? that crack was probably the top plate cracking

you arent supposed to tighten them that much...they are tapered....as they go in they seal


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> wait you tightened the fitting til it was flush with the top of the bag plate? that crack was probably the top plate cracking
> 
> you arent supposed to tighten them that much...they are tapered....as they go in they seal


I am hoping that wasn't the case...or I'm going to be buying another set of rear bags...they are only $77 a piece but I feel like an idiot right now.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Just ordered two extra rear air springs just in case and will have this all together by this friday


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Looks good. Props to a Rave Green owner, I have a Cosmic Green GTI myself. :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good man :thumbup:


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

I love twists on MKIV's...great choice all around. Looks clean.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

IDdubber said:


> I love twists on MKIV's...great choice all around. Looks clean.


Thanks man


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome color :thumbup: I can't wait to see it all buttoned up.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Awesome color :thumbup: I can't wait to see it all buttoned up.


yeah man I'm going to try to bang it all out tomorrow cuz I have all day with my shop to myself. Hopefully I'll be adding more pictures late tomorrow night and sluggin a beer :beer:


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

did your kit come with power and accessory wires? I have pretty much no idea what I am about to get into with that part


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> did your kit come with power and accessory wires? I have pretty much no idea what I am about to get into with that part


I have the manual kit with paddle valves so nothing electronic except for the pump and gauges. So it came with wires for those...and it came with a 30amp fuse to put in between the pump and fuse box. I already hooked all that up I just gotta throw in the bags and route the hoses to the bags.


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Everything is on now I just have to put my interior back together...














































I'm gonna upload more pictures when I get the time..


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

hell yeah dude looks good


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks man air ride is really fun I've been straight fiending


----------

